# "Inside student"



## Laurentkd (Mar 24, 2008)

Uchi-deshi is a term I have heard often in Japanese MA areas which refers to an "inside student" or a student who devotes more of themselves to the arts than the average student.  Many times these students live in the dojo, or are there whenever it is open, not only training but taking care of cleaning and just all around taking care of the teacher.  It seems this is seen a lot in Aikido (at least that is the most common art I have found). Surely this is seen in Korean arts as well (I would say it describes my role at my dojang). I am wondering if anyone here has a similar Korean term for a student who would do this in a Korean art.


----------



## Errant108 (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> Uchi-deshi is a term I have heard often in Japanese MA areas which refers to an "inside student" or a student who devotes more of themselves to the arts than the average student.  Many times these students live in the dojo, or are there whenever it is open, not only training but taking care of cleaning and just all around taking care of the teacher.  It seems this is seen a lot in Aikido (at least that is the most common art I have found). Surely this is seen in Korean arts as well (I would say it describes my role at my dojang). I am wondering if anyone here has a similar Korean term for a student who would do this in a Korean art.



The Korean term is &#20839;&#24351;&#23376;/&#45236;&#51228;&#51088;/Naejeja.  It means Inner Disciple.  As you mentioned, it refers to a student who lives with his teacher, has taken vows, and is essentially always by his teacher's side.

Do you live with your teacher?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 28, 2008)

Errant108 said:


> The Korean term is &#20839;&#24351;&#23376;/&#45236;&#51228;&#51088;/Naejeja. It means Inner Disciple. As you mentioned, it refers to a student who lives with his teacher, has taken vows, and is essentially always by his teacher's side.
> 
> Do you live with your teacher?


cool, learn some thing new every day.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 28, 2008)

There really doesn't seem to be much of this in the US.  Unless you are living in a Temple or another exclusive place, it would be difficult to live in the Dojo/Dojang it seems.  Besides Errant, are there any others who do live with their instructors?

It would be a good opportunity, but it seems that without a separate source of income, getting by in today's world would be hard.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> There really doesn't seem to be much of this in the US. Unless you are living in a Temple or another exclusive place, it would be difficult to live in the Dojo/Dojang it seems. Besides Errant, are there any others who do live with their instructors?
> 
> It would be a good opportunity, but it seems that without a separate source of income, getting by in today's world would be hard.


 
Back in the early eighties I lived with mine for several months while I was finding a place to stay, it was fun waking up to drills reminded me of my father way of doing things.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 29, 2008)

I lived in the school for awhile, until we realized we could have big problems with the landlord for it.  Now I am at the school before my instructor gets there and I leave when he is ready to leave.  I take care of the majority of daily duties (cleaning, making sure people are registered for events, answering the phone, talking to walk-ins, etc) so that my instructor can be free for the important things- like teaching!  I also make sure his meals are taken care of,  cover any classes he needs covered and just take care of anything else that he needs.  At a tournament or special event I am by his side with anything he needs (which also means I get to hang out with the "big dogs" which is awesome!) I consider my time to be his time and whatever he needs done I do.  I get to train during the day one on one which is awesome, I am his partner for any drills or demonstrations (which is a great way to learn!) and most nights are very late with discussions on philosophy, technique, business, etc.  My instructor is much harder on me than other students, and his standards are very high- which can be very frustrating at times but I know that this will make me the best possible martial artist, and the best possible instructor.  I spend a LOT of time at the school (obviously) and don't make much money right now (I actually substitute teach during the day some to help out) but I think the experiences I am getting now while I am young and only responsible for myself are going to be some of the most important ones in my life.  This lifestyle seems very weird for non-MA'ers, but hopefully you guys can appreciate it 
Errant, I would love to hear about your experiences.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen it less in TKD, than in a kickboxing gym where I trained. Some of the fighters (high school age) had awful home lives. Our trainer took a few guys in. He was the parent they needed. At one point, he put one fighter through college!

I saw one relationship in TKD that was close. The high school age BB opened the dojang daily. The master had a full time job & was unable to be there every time to open. The assistant was the master's right hand. That was in the 80's. Today, the student has a very succuessful school & is putting into practice what he learned way back when.


----------



## Errant108 (Mar 29, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> Errant, I would love to hear about your experiences.



Sounds like you've got a good deal with your instructor.  One on one times is always a great way to learn.

What did you want to know?


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 29, 2008)

Errant108 said:


> Sounds like you've got a good deal with your instructor.  One on one times is always a great way to learn.
> 
> What did you want to know?



So you live with your instructor? This is seriously a rarity! What is your daily schedule like? What do you feel are the advantages or disadvantages? What are your future goals? (I would assume martial arts as a profession if you are dedicating this much time to the arts). What is your story? Thank you sir.:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 29, 2008)

Errant108 said:


> *Sounds like you've got a good deal with your instructor*. One on one times is always a great way to learn.
> 
> What did you want to know?


 
I think the instructor is getting an even better deal.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 29, 2008)

that's cool.  if i was like in tibet id probably be an "inside student".  :ultracool


----------



## e ship yuk (Mar 29, 2008)

I lived in the dojang for about 2 years. We actually moved buildings about halfway through, and my instructor made sure there was a space for me to live.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 30, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> I think the instructor is getting an even better deal.


 

Different strokes for different folks I guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wouldn't trade getting to do martial arts as a job for anything!


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 31, 2008)

That sounds really cool


----------



## Errant108 (Mar 31, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> So you live with your instructor?



I have.  He's in Korea for a few months, so I'm running the temple myself.



Laurentkd said:


> What is your daily schedule like?



Wake up, meditation, practice, go to work, come home, teach class (gwonbeop or Dharma class depending on the night), more meditation, bedtime.  Saturdays are a bit more free, I teach one class in the morning, and bounce at a local bar Saturday night.  Sundays there's Dharma service in the morning, and then I'm free.



Laurentkd said:


> What do you feel are the advantages or disadvantages?



Advantages:

Ease of training.  I walk out my back door, across the courtyard, and there's the training hall.
When my teacher's here, one on one instruction any time of day.  Classes are good, but it's the spontaneous lessons that randomly occur that really jump start your learning curve.
I live in a Buddhist temple. How cool is that?!?
Disadvantages:

I live in a Buddhist temple.  I have virtually no social life during the week, and aside from working at the bar, little on the weekends.  I'm not much for dating due to lack of time...and the whole bringing a girl home thing just wouldn't work...though my friends have a great time coming up with appropriate pick up lines.  "Wanna come home & rub my Buddha?" seems to be the favorite one.



Laurentkd said:


> What are your future goals?



Saving the world, one bottle of soju at a time.



Laurentkd said:


> What is your story? Thank you sir.:asian:



Now that is a whole nother thread...


----------



## matt.m (Apr 5, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> Uchi-deshi is a term I have heard often in Japanese MA areas which refers to an "inside student" or a student who devotes more of themselves to the arts than the average student. Many times these students live in the dojo, or are there whenever it is open, not only training but taking care of cleaning and just all around taking care of the teacher. It seems this is seen a lot in Aikido (at least that is the most common art I have found). Surely this is seen in Korean arts as well (I would say it describes my role at my dojang). I am wondering if anyone here has a similar Korean term for a student who would do this in a Korean art.


 
Well the "Inner Student" is yourself because you never cease to learn.  However, to be more clear on your answer......I open the dojang 2x a week, I teach so I guess that doesn't really count.  However, I do the answering machine stuff and vote what is relevant and what is not.  I make sure the dojang is in order before and after I am done teaching.  I have re-designed our organizational website.  At our last convention I helped teach 2 hrs. on fri, 6 hrs on sat, and helped judge 3 hrs on sunday.

At Tourney's I always help judge, keep score, keep time, put together demo etc.  My classmates and students, as well as others always seem to be doing something to try and help out.


----------

